

ＴＨＥ ＷＥＢ ＦＯＲ ＡＬＬ – Learn to easily create websites - arikrak
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/arikrak/the-web-for-all-learn-to-create-websites

======
dublinben
This doesn't look like anything that doesn't already exist online, _for free_.
I don't know why anyone should support this project.

